# Police Officer Alejandro (Alex) Valadez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Alejandro (Alex) Valadez 
*Chicago Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Monday, June 1, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, June 1, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Alex Valadez was shot and killed while investigating reports of gunfire on South Hermitage Road shortly after midnight. As he and his partner were questioning several residents a vehicle drove up and an occupant opened fire, striking Officer Valadez once in the leg and once in the head.

He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds later in the day.

Officer Valadez had served with the agency for three years. He is survived by his parents, sister, brother, and girlfriend. His siblings and girlfriend also serve with the Chicago Police Department.
Agency Contact Information
Chicago Police Department
3510 S. Michigan Avenue
Chicago, IL 60653

Phone: (312) 746-6000

_*Please contact the Chicago Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP brother


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in peace Brother


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Valadez.


----------

